# Sad About Sequoia - Lump on Leg



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Waiting With You  I'll light a candle and pray for a clean bill of health. God Bless!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Cindy, I know you will fear the worst but it's really probably just a benign fatty lump. Daisy has a few of those, around her shoulder area and one at the back of her neck. This is probably what it is, most likely. Round and contained is a very good sign, sounds exactly like what Daisy has.

How long do you have to wait before you know for sure?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hoping and praying for good news!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

As hard as it is, try not to panic. Like Jo said, it could well be a lipoma ( fatty tumor). Also, when Cody was about 2, he had a tumor on his side that, literally, appeared over night. As it turned out, it was a histicytoma or "button tumor". Since he had so many health issues at the time and the vet thought that's what it was, we watched it and within about 3-4 weeks it crusted over and fell off. Those are completely benign and are not uncommon in young dogs. We'll all be saying our prayers that Sequoia's is something so simple.


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

Penny and Maggie's Mom
I think had Sequoia not already been in the middle of a deep cleaning of her ears, Brad would have done a biopsy. She was already under though, so I opted to have it removed. I was close to panicing at that point (recalling Chester's death all in one day of cancer). Sequoia's lump was perfectly round and did seem to appear over night albeit at least one week or so. I just read about the button tumor. Oh boy - I must be positive and, thanks to you and others, it is truly helping. Cindy


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be waiting with you, too, Cindy. All the round, contained and close to the surface information sounds very favorable. I'll be keeping you and your sweet Sequoia in my prayers. Golden hugs coming your way. 

Marilyn


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

THANK YOU
THANK YOU
THANK YOU
EVERYONE!!!!!

Cindy and Sequoia


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Prayers for you and Sequoia. My Selka has alot of fatty tumors. Hoping it is benign, : )


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Keeping you and Sequoia in my prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for you and Sequoia. Beau has several of those and they have all been so far the fatty tumors.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Praying for good news for you and Sequoia.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Will be keeping my fingers crossed that you get good news. Like everyone else has mentioned, since she is so young and healthy otherwise, it kind of bumps cancer down on the list of things it could be. 

Histiocytomas (button ulcers) are very common in young dogs. Fatty tumors and sebaceous gland cysts are also common and benign. Chronic irritation (if she licks that area alot) can lead to a thickening of the skin which can bump up like that too. She is a young girl, so will hope that it is nothing major.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good thoughts and jingles for Sequoia!


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

Since I'm still new to owning Goldens (compared to labs!) I can only echo others.. we took fatty tumors off our labs for YEARS... and they never amounted to anything more than that. Keeping you and Sequoia in our thoughts!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

You and Sequoia will definitely be in my prayers. After just going through this with Lexi, I know how agonizing it is waiting for the results.:uhoh: Lexi's ended up being a benign cyst, that may still need to be removed, since the course of antibiotics for two weeks has reduced it in size, but it is still hard but smaller. 
Praying for good news, my thoughts are with you both.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Prayers coming your way from Michigan for you and Sequoia  I hope it's benign.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

understanding your tension & sending all our most positive thoughts from Washington


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you and Sequoia.


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello All - I cannot begin to thank everyone enough for the kind messages. Your thoughts and prayers give me comfort. I will speak with my vet tomorrow and get lab results on Monday. Tonight I continue to stay awake and watch my girl sleep. She seems comfortable and more relaxed tonight. Love and light, Cindy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

When have any of us not panicked when we find any lump on our dogs - i know it is easy to say, but try to stay positive. As others have said hopefully it will be a fatty lump - Holly has two of these, one on her neck and one on her shoulder. She has had them for about four years now, and (keeping fingers crossed here as i write this) have not grown or changed at all during that time.

Sequoia will be in my thoughts and prayers - and you too. Waiting for the results is probably the hardest part of all. Take care and keep us posted


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

This will be a long weekend of waiting for you. Try to enjoy the Holiday Festivities and think only happy thoughts. We're all praying for nothing but good news!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Prayer Said, Candle Lit


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Prayers for Sequoia*

Prayers for Sequoia!!

I REALLY think it will be benign. 

Please be sure that you and she enjoy this weekend-it would be ashame not to!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Positive thoughts, energy and prayers being sent your way! Hugs to you and sweet Sequoia. Please keep us posted.


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

I am still smiling thanks to ALL OF YOU! She has the runs today and doesn't want to eat. Probably due to the meds. The doctor said no more pills and the shots he gave her Tuesday were strong. I am going to run to his office soon for that IB bland diet food in the can. I hope she eats eventually! She is wagging her tail. She is so young with still a lot to teach others. I need her. She is my life teacher right now. Cindy


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

What meds is she on? If it's a NSAID like Metacam, Previcox, Rimadyl, Deramaxx....make sure to mention the diarrhea and the not eating to the Vet.

I'd even ask about another med...these side effects aren't something I'd want to see. Not eating and diarrhea can mean major problems if the meds are causing it. I don't want to frighten you, but with NSAIDs you can't be too careful.

Here's an FDA Customer pamphlet for you to look at. Also...when you get the new meds, make sure you get the Customer Information sheet and read it! Or if you don't get one....look up the med online and know the side effects, and what they mean.

Here's a quote from the link about side effects....and the link is below:



> Bad Reaction? Stop Medication and Call a Veterinarian
> 
> If you suspect an adverse reaction to an NSAID, stop administering the drug and contact a veterinarian immediately. Some reactions are mild and go away after stopping the drug.
> 
> ...


http://www.fda.gov/fdac/features/2006/506_nsaid.html

Best of luck to your girl. I hope the lump is nothing!


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

back to the meds - she took one Previcox yesterday morning at 7 am- She only took that one. My vet said to stop completely and we did. He gave me ID canned food. Sequoia ate some and now we will see. She loves the food, actually, but I didn't want to feed too much right away. Beside the diarrhea (three times today) she is perky, happy, drinks regularly, seems comfortable. She would like to do more than we allow, like jump and play - and jump on the bed. I hope she continues to improve. I am glad, at least, that she only had one of those pills. Cindy


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm glad she's eating and feeling better!! I'm sure you're relieved as well, to see her hopping around like normal!!

So....throw the Previcox away, and make sure your Vet notes in her file that she cannot have it again!! One dose isn't usually enough to cause a big problem, but it can be. I've known dogs to die after as few as one or two doses of a NSAID that they're sensitive to. Glad your Vet had you stop that immediately! I'm sure he realized it wasn't the right drug for her.

NSAIDs are very important for many dogs. Virtually lifesavers. BUT....many dogs are very sensitive to them as well.

For example....our Lucy (Golden) was fine on Metacam for a few days after surgery on her foot...so was our Golden Chandler. My Golden Murphy was fine on Rimadyl when he had Lyme.

However, Newf Cole acts like a Terrier on Crack after one dose of Metacam! Totally manic for 36 STRAIGHT hours. 

He also reacted badly to Deramaxx....made him start coughing, like kennel cough, after two doses. I just KNEW it wasn't Kennel Cough.....and it wasn't. It was a KNOWN (to the company) reaction to the drug.

That reaction is NOT on the Patient Info sheet...but IS in a letter to Vets put out by the manufacturer AFTER the drug was released. It can cause lung and/or heart problems.

The Vet didn't know about it at all. I called the manufacturer of Deramaxx (Novartis)....and they DID know about it. Then I found it online and printed it out and gave it to my Vets.

Here's the Dear Doctor letter (need Adobe to open it) from Novartis to all Vets regarding "extra" side effects. Written in 2003. My Vets didn't get the memo...neither of them!!!

www.fda.gov/cvm/Documents/DDLDeramax122203.pdf

So I hope that everyone who gives their dogs any drug from the Vet looks it up......Google it!! It's important to know what you're giving and what the adverse reactions may be.

Remember, humans have Pharmacists to guide them through any side effects or adverse reactions....or drug interactions. Animals don't. And too often the Vet doesn't give the information either!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

How's Sequoia doing today? Have the tummy problems resolved? Give her hug from me and my itchy dog. 
Cindy


----------



## goldensequoia (Jun 4, 2008)

Sequoia - the Resuts - Hello Friends! We received the test results. Cutaneous trichoepithelioma
benign neoplasm - fairly common - surgical margins in the section submitted are FREE of tumor cells
Thank you again and again. Cindy


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

SORRY I MISSED THIS THREAD BUT I'M HAPPY SHES GOING TO BE OKAY!!!! THE POWER OF PRAYER WORKS. :smooch: I HOPE SHE HAS A QUICK RECOVERY

DEBBIE & MASON


----------

